# Assistant Director - Emergency Management, Public Safety Tufts Univ



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Assistant Director - Emergency Management, Public Safety*
Institution:
*Tufts University*

Location:
Medford, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/03/2021

Type:
Full-Time

*Description*

The Department of Public & Environmental Safety exists to support the goals of the university - teaching, research and patient care - by fostering a safe and secure environment in which members of the Tufts community can learn, work and live. Whereas safety and security is a responsibility shared by the entire community, the mission is achieved by applying leadership and our unique expertise to partnerships designed to prevent loss, reduce harm, and solve problems. The Office of Emergency Management seeks to minimize the effects of disasters and help the university to remain focused on its chief goals by administering a university emergency management program to prevent hazards; mitigate risks; and prepare for, respond to, and recover from major incidents.

The Assistant Director assumes a lead role in the Emergency Management program's activities to prepare for disasters and sustain critical operations and mission continuity. In collaboration with the Director and other relevant stakeholders, the Assistant Director develops relationships with administrators and operations personnel throughout the university, developing stakeholder-engaged planning, training and exercises designed to evaluate plans and build preparedness, and to assess the management of resources used in emergency response. The Assistant Director's activities are aligned with long-term resilience-building activities and strategic risk reduction. The Assistant Director acts as the successor to the Director as Emergency Manager during major incident response.

*Qualifications

Basic Requirements:*

Knowledge and skills as typically acquired through the completion of a Bachelor's degree or equivalent education or equivalent experience and at least five years of experience in emergency management, preferably in a higher education setting.
Associate Emergency Manager (AEMTM) or state-level certified emergency manager (must obtain within first full calendar year of employment)
Knowledge of the National Incident Management System (NIMS) and Incident Command System through minimum certification in ICS 100, 200, 300, 700B, 800C
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Certified Emergency Manager (CEMTM)
Certified Business Continuity Professional (CBCP) or Certificate of the Business Continuity Institute (CBCI)
*Special Work Schedule Requirements:*

Required to be available on a continuous basis and may have to report for work or remain at work nights, weekends, holidays, and during emergencies (including inclement weather) or major events.

_*An employee in this position must complete all appropriate background checks at the time of hire, promotion, or transfer.*

Equal Opportunity Employer - minority/females/veterans/disability/sexual orientation/gender identity._

*Primary Location*: United States-Massachusetts-Medford/Somerville

*Job*: Public Safety

*Organization*: Public Safety

*Employee Status*: Regular

*Schedule*: Full-time
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Tufts University

Online App. Form:
http://tufts.taleo.net/careersection/ext/jobdetail.ftl?job=21001205&tz=GMT-05:00


----------

